# Keeping Parametere Stable While Cycling?



## Redbelly69 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello all, this is my first post on this forum.

I have a 75 setup with 10 red bellies about 3 inches. I have had the tank running for one week now. 
I have 2 aqua-clear 110 running on the 75 now. I have good media in there to start the bacteria colony. (sponges, biomax, and no carbon..

My main concern is keeping the water parameters stable while still cycling to keep my fish healthy.

Ammonia is .50 
Nitrite is about .75
PH is 7
Nitrates I believe is 30

I just did 25% WC. Now Is that bad for the bacteria? The only reason why im doing WC is to keep the fish healthy I don't want them to suffer from high ammonia or nitrite.

My tank is also bare bottom no gravel. I have 2 heaters setup on each corner and a marineland power head in the corner.

I know piranhas are tough fish but i would like to keep the ammonia/nitrite down.. while cycling but I know that might take a lil bit longer, but thats why I need to keep doing WC correct?


----------



## Redbelly69 (Apr 8, 2012)

Update, I just added one thin layer of black gravel to help with the cycling and the bacteria. I didn't want too much gravel in there cause it can get messy later on..


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Cycling a tank with fish is fine, you just have to try and keep ammo levels down which you seem to be doing.

Adding the substrate wont make the bacteria grow quicker but will def give it more surface area to eventually grow onto.

Seems like you're doing everything right so just keep your ammo between .25-.50, and go easy on feeding.
It may take longer to fully cycle this way but the fish will be comfortable.


----------

